# Why did my doc prescribed "Axid"?



## lil kid (Jan 14, 2002)

Hi,I'm a teen who seems to have IBS. My doctor wouldn't confirm it but all signs point to it. He did a rectum test and found no blood. I'm very stressed out in school. I also have poor eating habits.Now, I'm changing my habits and things seem to be improving. But now my question is...why did my doctor prescribed Axid at first?I took for about a week and a half...I'm not sure if it helped me or whether it was my change of habit that did it for me.But what's Axid for?Thanks,lil kid


----------

